# Out of these two formulas, which one should I go with?



## Linck (Mar 25, 2013)

Lincoln is 13 weeks old. He is currently on Pro Plan which was what the breeder fed him. I want to put him on a better quality food. 

He had diarrhea three weeks ago (he's good now). He was on prescription food i/d canine science diet which he LOVES! He loves it so much that I think its a good time to find food that have similar ingredient and switch him to. 

Top ingredients on that prescription food are:
Water, Turkey, Egg Product, Pork Liver, Rice, Whole Grain Corn, Rice Starch, Powdered Cellulose, Dried Beet Pulp

So, after the research and a trip to one and only one local retailer of good quality food, I came up with these two choices.....
*
FROMM Chicken four-star-dog-dry-chicken-a-la-veg*
Chicken À La Veg dog food - Fromm Family Foods
Protein 26
Calcium 1.2

Like: I find other thread talking good thing about this
Dislike: So many different ingredients, I don't know if he will develop allergies from it. He has only been on chicken base food
Not sure: It is not "puppy" formula. Is it OK?

*Horizon Amicus puppy*
Amicus | Horizon
Protein 32
Calcium 1.1

Like: Ingredients are close to his prescription food that he likes and there is a puppy formula
Not sure: Too high protein?

I wish there are more choices for me to choose from but our town is very small. We are lucky to have this one store carry higher quality kibble. I plan on getting a small bag to try it out first. I had Lincoln on Blue Buffalo before and he would rather starve to death than eat those things :crazy:

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Of the 2, I would pick the Horizon. But I would really prefer keeping him on the canine science diet since he does like it and it doing well on it.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado ate Fromm large breed puppy until just over a year and did great on it. Both dogs now get rotated through Fromm Four Star grain free varieties 

Fromm Four Star lines are all life stages so you can feed him it now or you can feed their LBP. Either one should be ok . Fromm is a great company


----------



## Linck (Mar 25, 2013)

*@Shade:*


> Delgado ate Fromm large breed puppy until just over a year and did great on it. Both dogs now get rotated through Fromm Four Star grain free varieties
> 
> Fromm Four Star lines are all life stages so you can feed him it now or you can feed their LBP. Either one should be ok . Fromm is a great company


I consider FROMM LBP but they don't carry it here locally. They only carry four star line and I'm not sure if it's OK for puppy

*@Mary Beth:*


> Of the 2, I would pick the Horizon. But I would really prefer keeping him on the canine science diet since he does like it and it doing well on it.


I would love to keep him on science diet can food but the nurse said that may not be a good idea since this prescription is not specifically for puppy and puppy needs certain nutrition... I can talk to vet at his next appointment. I like it that his stool has been great and he LOVES it. I can only get it at the vet though and Its $2 something a can. I mix that with the kibble for him right now


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

The four star line is fine for a puppy and is labeled "all life stages" - I think the feeding directions on the bag are for an adult dog though so adjust accordingly. I buy my food mail order now. It has always been fresh and service very reliable. Prices better than local and I can get exactly what I want.

The I/D..ow..you can do better, much better.


----------



## GermanShepherdDog (Mar 26, 2012)

I would go with the Horizon food.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

They are both great companies - they both own their own manufacturing facilities, Fromm in the US, Horizon in Canada. They both have great reputations, and produce quality foods with good ingredients. You really can't go wrong with either choice, but if I had to pick one I'd choose Fromm, simply because, in my experience, they have much better customer service.


----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

My puppy had the same problems! I put her on fromm and it was a great transition! I highly recommend it!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Linck (Mar 25, 2013)

So is 32 g of protein in Horizon too high for 13 weeks old?

*@KayForbes: *


> My puppy had the same problems! I put her on fromm and it was a great transition! I highly recommend it!


Thanks for your vote 

*@Ken Clean-Air System:* 


> They are both great companies - they both own their own manufacturing facilities, Fromm in the US, Horizon in Canada. They both have great reputations, and produce quality foods with good ingredients. You really can't go wrong with either choice, but if I had to pick one I'd choose Fromm, simply because, in my experience, they have much better customer service.


That is a very good information. Thank you!

*@GermanShepherdDog:	* 


> I would go with the Horizon food.


Thanks for the vote!


*@jocoyn:* 


> The four star line is fine for a puppy and is labeled "all life stages" - I think the feeding directions on the bag are for an adult dog though so adjust accordingly. I buy my food mail order now. It has always been fresh and service very reliable. Prices better than local and I can get exactly what I want.
> 
> The I/D..ow..you can do better, much better.


Mail order? Like order it through internet? Where can I get that?


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Linck said:


> Mail order? Like order it through internet? Where can I get that?


There are quite a few places. I assume you are in the continental USA, if not you may have to look for others, but the websites I use most frequently are:

Dog and Cat Food, Treats, and Supplies | Free Shipping at Chewy.com
Greenies, Orijen, Acana, EVO, Fromm, Halo, Flossies, - DoggieFood.com
Wag.com: Best Supplies For Dogs, Cats, Beloved Pets - Free Shipping

Others that I have not used, but have heard good things about:
PetFlow | Get Started
Pet Food Online | Dog & Cat Supplies & Products | PetFoodDirect.com
Dog Food | Cat Food | Bird Food | HeartyPet.com

There are others, but that should give you an idea of what is available through online ordering.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Out of the 2 I'd pick Horizon. Personally I'd check out a large breed puppy food. I could not find any percentages of glucosamine of either brand.


----------



## Linck (Mar 25, 2013)

Gretchen said:


> Out of the 2 I'd pick Horizon. Personally I'd check out a large breed puppy food. I could not find any percentages of glucosamine of either brand.


Large breed puppy food is also my first choice but there is none of that at the store. 

My other choice is Orijen large breed puppy but I have to mail order them only so I'm still thinking if I should do that or try to make either horizon or FROMM work


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Linck said:


> Large breed puppy food is also my first choice but there is none of that at the store.
> 
> My other choice is Orijen large breed puppy but I have to mail order them only so I'm still thinking if I should do that or try to make either horizon or FROMM work


I would shop online, fyi my dog did not do well on Orijen products. I live in a high sales tax state, CA so if an online retailer offers free shipping and no sales tax, it is definitely worth buying online. We always order this one brand of food, The Honest Kitchen online. Every so often the manufacturer will email me discount offers or offers of free shipping. I also buy from another company that emails me coupons. So its worth going to the manufacturer's website to see what offers are out there.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Glucosamine can be supplemented if you really think it's a priority. Personally, I'd prioritize the puppy's actual nutritional requirements first. Glucosamine may be beneficial to older dogs, and even then it is debatable whether it is actually effective at all, but for puppies, in my opinion it is kind of pointless ... Supplement it if it's important to you and pick a food that fulfills the basic nutritional needs first.


----------



## Linck (Mar 25, 2013)

He is on Nuvet Plus too. I don't know if it really is beneficial. He is just on it because he likes it and he is a spoil brat. What baby wants baby gets :wub:


----------

